# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  FISHING

## pmbguy

Hey Dave A dont you think its about time for a fishing thread? 

Here is a photo of my cousin holding a 17.3kg Carp he nailed with 4.5kg braking strain. He caught this bugger in the Umzimvubu near Cedarville. The kid next to him only speaks Xhosa. 




I have lost all my photos along with my old busted hardrive, but I will post pictures of my future fresh water victories.

----------

tec0 (20-Sep-13)

----------


## adrianh

You mus come to de kjape, we jus catch krabs in die plein

----------


## pmbguy

What you using for bait?

----------


## adrianh

naai broer, die laaitjies hulle gooi boomslang, maar onse gangstas hang sommer onse anacondas se koppe met die een oog uit by die corolla se tinted glass!

----------


## tec0

Fishing is fun hey, I like to go to Loskop dam its nice there or it used to be haven't been there in ages...

----------


## adrianh

We used to go fishing when I was a teenager. We would pack enough fishing gear so that our parents would believe that we are going fishing. When we got to the river we would toss all that fishing junk next to a tree, crack open the beers and spend the day with Charles Glass.

----------


## tec0

Jy noem dit “ons gaan vis vang en probeer hengel” Ja nee kyk we use to take Mampoer ish bas hy skop hy skop dood.

----------


## pmbguy

Indeed, I believe this technique to be rather successful for the fish on the plain. This refined method works up the school of fish well, once I feed the spot a bit they get worked up and then I deploy my lure and they eat it up greedily.

----------


## adrianh

Very true, you must be referring to blowfish!

----------


## tec0

ok for normal fishing I use a Mielie bom to create a feeding spot then my supper secret bate AKA "SPAR bread dough" and make little wormy bate out of it. Never ever had a problem catching something.

----------


## pmbguy

> Very true, you must be referring to blowfish!


No, all fish


Fishing is moistly about being competent with your equipment and having a vast knowledge of the pray species. Understanding of habitat, conditions and behaviour is vital. You make your own luck on the lake.

----------


## tec0

> No, all fish
> 
> Fishing is moistly about being competent with your equipment and having a vast knowledge of the pray species. Understanding of habitat, conditions and behaviour is vital. You make your own luck on the lake.


I don’t like live bait or rotten egg bait or all that stuff... killing little things just isn’t my style. I like to use dips and some homemade worms or just those rubber worms work very well. But I normally just don’t care much... My philosophy is don’t try too hard... Keep it simple...

----------


## adrianh

Ah, so what you put in you get out - It is most important to put in often because you will be rewarded with blowfish, goldfish, guppies but you have to keep an eye open for old wrinkly smelly snoek and also the odd ice cold jellyfish.

----------


## tec0

I think we are a world apart on this one... I really do want to try and catch a marlin but the sharks normally get him before you can release it.

----------


## pmbguy

> ok for normal fishing I use a Mielie bom to create a feeding spot then my supper secret bate AKA "SPAR bread dough" and make little wormy bate out of it. Never ever had a problem catching something.


When I fish for Carp I will always have one or 2 rods with a bomb on it. The trick is to keep your rod in the water forever with a bomb, they will come. I also like using boilies and floaties on their own whilst fishing a pre baited spot. I have ample supply of earth worms too if I need. I must admit that Bass fishing is my first love, but I fish for all freshwater species. Bass, Trout, Carp, Babel, Scalie, Tilapia, etc etc even a bluegill here and there. I don’t have massive experience in sea fishing but I love it too
Fishing makes me happy

----------


## pmbguy

> I think we are a world apart on this one... I really do want to try and catch a marlin but the sharks normally get him before you can release it.


That’s why you must reel the marlin in quickly


@Adrain - yes it’s true and you may even hook up with a grunter at the end of a hectic fishing day

----------


## adrianh

hmmm...true.. but you mustn't let the old koi that rules the fishpond at home find out about your fishing expeditions... the old koi gets very upset when they find out that you've been reeling in marlin... I think it is because the old koi no longer looks like a marlin but now resembles a whale!

----------


## pmbguy

hmmmm

----------


## pmbguy

why?....   don't get the dm involved that’s bad manners

Anyway, so Adrian I know you don't have a gimp, but you probably have some secret harem, I hope so. Hey we will chase skirt around CT some time, scout for good locations so long. Ideally we are looking for quality and quantity.

----------


## adrianh

for sure!

----------


## pmbguy

Fly-fishing for Carp 

I have caught many Carp on fly, mostly with Woolly Buggers I prefer black/red or black/yellow, brown or white I also use Walker Mayfly nymphs or DDD dry flies for when they surface feeding nicely. Sizes roughly from 10 to 4, using a bead head. River Carp are dam strong, they gym in the river all day, they are such a pleasure to catch and when you into a school things get real exiting. I have also caught many bass on a black/red Woolly bugger, a very good fly indeed. 

(My cuz in the photo was fishing with boilies that day, banana flavour)

----------


## pmbguy

I wish I stayed in the states, so many natural fishing spots, so many natural american woman who will probably also complain when they become fishing widow’s

----------


## Dave A

Oh you are laying temptation in my way, pmbguy  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I have to say it's been an age since I last stretched a line.

To think years ago this was my screen background:



A snap I took at one of my happy places - The Bend. Just perfect for fly fishing!

Oh boy. So many things to do, so little time.

----------


## pmbguy

Where is that photo taken Dave? it looks like underberg, swartberg or kokstad to me. I can just see the shock wave of a 6pounder brownie turning on the fly. I have an "emergency" bass/mix kit I keep under my car seat along with a telescopic rod, Just encase you know, but I must admit that I don't fish anywhere near as much as I should be, I can’t just stay out the whole weekend by the water anymore like I could a few years ago. I have to be content cleaning and sorting my gear dammit

----------


## Dave A

Kamberg district in the KZN Midlands.

----------


## pmbguy

Aah Kamberg, just up the road

----------


## pmbguy

I don't know why but often woman seem to have special luck, my wife often hooks a monster out of the blue right in front of me, she has no apparent skill, but yet she catches all the time. When she joins me fishing I seem to be more successful as well, I think it may be the pheromones or something

----------


## pmbguy

Go have a look at some of these big record Bass USA/Japan/SA. Many are not official, but wow!

Hey I would gladly part with my pinkie toe for a 20 pounder

http://www.bigbass.co.za/

----------


## Citizen X

> Fishing is fun hey, I like to go to Loskop dam its nice there or it used to be haven't been there in ages...


Fishing is a very fulfilling activity. I cant remember the last time Ive been on a fishing trip. Its about 14 years ago!

----------


## Citizen X

> I don't know why but often woman seem to have special luck, my wife often hooks a monster out of the blue right in front of me, she has no apparent skill, but yet she catches all the time. When she joins me fishing I seem to be more successful as well, I think it may be the pheromones or something


I think we as men need to realise that the fairer sex can carry out all the activities that men engage in and sometimes even better than men..

----------


## pmbguy

Pheromones I say Pheromones, For starters she flings the rod about and hits water eventually, stuck in a bush, lure hooked in my leg, anything but the water. When she gets a bite she pulls and loses grip of the reel handle and rod sometimes. She only uses 2 trusty varieties of yum watermelon 6” curtail (A good worm)! , No matter what the conditions are! Once she thought she had a bite and struck me off the boat. Despite all these things she still catches, I don’t know Vanash I think it the dam Pheromones. I like fishing with my wife, she won’t fish with me the entire day but will spend some time reading a book in the shady green meadow, This is when I quickly duck some beers onboard

----------


## wynn

My son before he became a 'Border Fisherman'

Yellow tail caught at Mpami

----------


## pmbguy

Nice one wynn junior! I see allot of ski boat fisherman leave their boats at home and pull out the jet-ski instead, my brother in law recons its much more exiting hooking a huge predator on a jet ski, he goes to all the winter comps off the natal coast

----------


## pmbguy

This is what happens when you are a surfer who needs to pee allot. Just imagine experiencing this yourself....jeeez! he is one lucky fellow! If I were him I would wear some kind of sack under the wetsuit


This is a another tag team shark attack but in Australia, hectic, he must also piss allot

----------


## ians

This is why I go fishing...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fishi...10561002452746

----------

pmbguy (02-Oct-13)

----------


## pmbguy

> This is why I go fishing...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fishi...10561002452746


Ian you have outdone yourself! that was amazing! You have combined my 2 favourite hobbies. I just love seeing a good looking woman reel in a bass

----------


## roryf

I have caught much bigger but this is one of my favorite memories.Caught on a bass rod and took me about an hour to land.

----------


## pmbguy

That must of been one hell of a fight! I also like using light tackle, did you pull this bugger out on drop-shot?

----------


## roryf

Bait - fish head.

----------


## pmbguy

I caught this 2.1kg female rainbow trout near Kokstad recently in a beautiful mountain lake. We actually were supposed to fish for bass in another dam but the farmer invited us to fish for trout instead, we did not have our fly gear with us so we used spinners (Farmer said its Ok) anyway we fished for about 2 hours with not a single byte, then I switched to a brown trout mimic rapala and bam! first cast I caught the fish in the photo which we kept for the smoker. I caught another 4 with the same rapala all about on the 2kg mark which I released back in the dam for next time. My cousin only caught 2 so he had to buy the first few rounds at the pub HaHa

----------


## pmbguy

I bet the above post will piss off some purists :Rant1:

----------


## roryf

> Attachment 4094
> I caught this 2.1kg female rainbow trout near Kokstad recently in a beautiful mountain lake. We actually were supposed to fish for bass in another dam but the farmer invited us to fish for trout instead, we did not have our fly gear with us so we used spinners (Farmer said its Ok) anyway we fished for about 2 hours with not a single byte, then I switched to a brown trout mimic rapala and bam! first cast I caught the fish in the photo which we kept for the smoker. I caught another 4 with the same rapala all about on the 2kg mark which I released back in the dam for next time. My cousin only caught 2 so he had to buy the first few rounds at the pub HaHa


Was this am at Sailors Gift in Kokstad.

----------


## pmbguy

No but you are not very far off, it’s a private dam also out towards Franklin

----------


## pmbguy

I am going camping for 2 days by a Sappi dam in the Dalton area, I will be joined by two of my good mates. We leave at 2:30 am tomorrow. It is going to be interesting fishing. You see the dam where we are camping has another large dam up the valley from it. That dam had its wall dynamited and all the fish got washed down to the dam were we are camping at, a dam that is already full of bass (Pure strain Florida). The stream connecting the two dams is also full of bass trapped in deep curving pools. We will fish on my boat in the dam and also take walks up the stream to whack the bass in the pools. I cant wait!  :Clap:  I will post my photos, hopefully with fish in them. Oh I forgot to mention my friend just phoned me and said he has a bottle of brandy and 3cases of long toms Black Label, which he will put in ice before he goes to bed. I congratulated him, but stipulated that a beer can only be opened once that person has caught his first bass, usual rules. Also, we will be weighing all the bass over 500g and the winner will be chosen based on total weight. The winner will receive a full pack of plastics from the other two participants and each night we will be handing out fines  :Drunk:  

Its gonna be a big one boys!

----------


## ians

Sounds like dam no. 18 of the New Hannover schools comp, I got a nice  3 kg there a couple of weeks ago. It wouldn't be Dwayne and Shaun John. Jonnies Wills uncle owns the dam. It is the only dam I know of which has pure Florida strain and had the wall replaced.

----------


## pmbguy

Its time to report back the goings on of the fishing trip. From the moment we got there the bass were biting like crazy, but unfortunately none of the fish coming out were much over a kg. It was still one hell of a memorable camping and fishing trip. My one mate was suffering from a bit of jetlag, so he was not the smartest of fishermen. We were out near the dam wall where there is a rock pile sticking out the water, making a mini island. He insisted that we take him there because he wanted to fish from it a bit. So we cruised to the spot and he stood on the edge of the boat and then with a big stride tried to step onto a rock, but as his one foot was on the rock he started pushing the boat back performing an amazing split...then splash! he plunged into the dam. We laughed our ass off at him while he crawled onto his little island  :Rofl: . We was wet from head to toe, it did seem to temporarily remove all symptoms of jetlag. Despite his little incident he still caught a few bass from his spot. We all caught allot but the consensus was that I was the winner, catching more fish of a larger size than they did, one could argue it was partly by default since the other two had slightly more jetlag than I, so I had a natural advantage.
The dam did seem to be awash with many fish due to all the fish from the dam above flowing in, but the bigger bass were eluding us. We tried to fish the little river, but when we got to the inlet we found a huge marsh running up the valley preventing us to access the stream from the dam.
All and all it was a very enjoyable fishing/camping trip, I hope to go back soon.  


@Ian  The dam we fished in did not have its dam wall worked on, it was another dam further up the valley that got blasted, they building another huge dam wall for it. The dam we fished is not no18, but I know where that is, I have fished it before. I know of many dams in the area that have pure strain Florida Bass. My uncle stays at 7 oaks and back in the 80s the parks board stocked his one small dam full off pure strain Florida fingerlings, then from there they started to stock many dams in the area. Some of the dams that dont lie below Northern specie dams or are isolated otherwise still have pure strain Florida Bass. Other dams where they are inbred you can still see a strong Florida genetic influence mixed with northern species.

----------


## ians

I should have read your thread before you went to that dam, out last road trip was to that same dam, biggest fish caught was 2.7 kg  :Smile:  A group of us also spent a night. 

Will send you a PM so you can join our kickboat/small craft forum...maybe we get to spend some time on the water  :Smile:

----------


## ians

Pm sent

----------


## pmbguy

It’s a lovely dam it has a nice deep trench parallel to the wall and some depth extending to the middle with swallow grass flats all around, perfect bass dam. I have fished there many times and usually it produces nice sizes. 
I got your PM and thank you very much for the invite. We should definitely hook up for some fishing. I can suggest many good dams in the area if you keen.  

I will be going out a few more times before work kicks off again, I will PM you

----------


## ians

Dwayne and some other fellas are fishing the Dalton area getting some nice 3 kg piggies.

A weightless fluke works wonder at that dam if you fish the weed line and wait patiently.

I was going to hitch up the boat and spend  this afternoon at Inanda but am busy trying to finish off one little project, it is just not getting finished, then I am on standby for the next 2 weeks, during which time I am going to try spend some time on the water

----------


## pmbguy

Water Mellon Fluke weightless is great for that dam and it is also my favourite plastic to use on a well defined weed line. I must say that I am a huge fluke van, I got hooked on them some years back and I have never looked back. Personally I will only weight a fluke when I am fishing in very deep water, preferring the action a weightless presentation provides.

----------

